# Air freshener to beat california scents



## Roryw (Dec 30, 2007)

I've been using the little California Scent round air fresheners for a while, and found them a bit hit and miss. Sometimes they last well, other times they seem weak.

What can you guys recommend to last well and make my car smell awesome?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Jelly belly last for ages

Though I like to change regularly so use sprays


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

I think sometimes its just you get used to them and don't really smell them if you no what i mean.


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

I also find the c/s hit and miss. Now using a foam hanging freshener which I spray aftershave onto once a month.


----------



## Roryw (Dec 30, 2007)

I might go onto a Chemical Guys spray for a change I think


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

I've started using Chemical Guys Purple Stuff. Try it, you won't be disappointed. :thumb:


----------



## PSIMMO (Jan 21, 2015)

I like the auto finesse air freshners, smell amazing and last a fair while


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Personally i have found the Hanging Yankee candle card french vanilla is my all time fave now.


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

obsession waxes sprays are good & last quite a few days,also a big choice of scents.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Roryw said:


> I might go onto a Chemical Guys spray for a change I think


I dnt feel they last well... hit and miss scents with few days linger, best being stripper scent but over time found it made the carpets tacky so moved on to chuy all be strong on application and no sticky carpets.

Tried every bubblegum scent available from all sorts and found the best being from Autokit, based on scent,application,staining and overall lasting being a good 8-10 days with 1 full spray at each footwell.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

I use Chemical Guys Stripper Scent. Lasts around 2 weeks with a decent application on all the fabrics. It's a cracking smell is really can't get enough of!

Sutty.


----------



## kos (Jun 19, 2008)

Sutty 90 said:


> I use Chemical Guys Stripper Scent. Lasts around 2 weeks with a decent application on all the fabrics. It's a cracking smell is really can't get enough of!
> 
> Sutty.


I love this too, nothing beats the smell of cheap perfume and whores lol :lol:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

M&K air fresheners are very good,lots of odors to choose from.


----------



## lcfcdan (Jan 3, 2013)

Stripper scent is by far my favourite, however I will buy Cali car scents if they're on offer. For the work van I always buy a jelly belly once a month or so. I can't usually smell it for that long but it still gets noticed


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

With the California scents, take the scent holders out, turn them upside down and agitate the top. You should get some fresh scent. Works for me. I've had 6 months + from them. Laguna Breeze is my favourite.


----------



## dubb (Aug 27, 2009)

I've never invested in a spray type of air freshener, might do now. I find those cali scents one drop off quite quickly.


----------



## Bentley11 (Oct 25, 2014)

I have a sex wax air freshener. Been in 2 months and I can't smell it anymore but every time people jump in my car they say how good my car smells.


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

I find the Cali scents only last a couple of months but other people who are in the car always comment on the smell so maybe I'm used to it


----------



## andy-g-nur (Oct 17, 2008)

Cranberry autosmart air freshener to hang up and a quick spray with berry blast once a week is what i do


----------



## andy-g-nur (Oct 17, 2008)

Bentley11 said:


> I have a sex wax air freshener. Been in 2 months and I can't smell it anymore but every time people jump in my car they say how good my car smells.


After a days drinking i came home and found 4 coconut sex wax air fresheners in my pocket. Possibly the nicest smelling air freshener i have ver had!


----------



## encom (Jan 13, 2015)

Sorry if it is a bit offtopic, but what is the proper way to apply a air freshener spray? Just spritz it around? Does that not leave any marks on the interior?


----------



## Bentley11 (Oct 25, 2014)

andy-g-nur said:


> After a days drinking i came home and found 4 coconut sex wax air fresheners in my pocket. Possibly the nicest smelling air freshener i have ver had!


Sounds a good day haha! I've just ordered 2 coconut ones. Too good!


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

If you have leather interior ... Gliptone leather scent freshners are good. 
Do actually smell like leather and last quite well so long as you have them out of direct sun light and the warm air flow ftom your heater. 

Toying with the idea of the king size under seat one !??


----------

